# AMD TK-57 Athlon vs. AMD TL-60 Turion



## lawtyger (Jan 3, 2008)

I will be buying an HP laptop today and have narrowed it down to two HP computers. The main difference between the two is:

(1) One has the AMD TX-57 Athlon 64X 2 Dual-Core chip and the other has the AMD Turion TL-60 64 X2 Dual-Core Chip; and

(2) The computer with the TX-57 has 512kB on die level 2 while the laptop with the TL-60 has1024 at die level 2

The computer will be used for basic home stuff (internet searching, word processing, etc.). The laptop will be running Vista with 2 GB Ram to start. 

Unfortunately, I've got to make a decision in a couple hours because the new computer is a swap out for a damage Gateway under an extended protection program. Thus, I trying to get a sense of the difference between these two chips and how they would run with Vista or affect battery life. Of course, the TL-60 laptops going to cost me a little more out of my pocket whereas the TX-57 laptop will basically be swapped out.

Any fast advice or education would be great. 

Thanks! Chris


----------



## juliusdavies (Mar 2, 2008)

The only difference is the cache... and the marketing. 

The TK-57 is essentially a Turion, despite AMD calling it "Athlon 64 X2." The TK-57 and TL-60 are almost identical chips (65 nm process, 31W TDP), but the smaller cache will definitely hurt.

I suspect the TK-57 uses a tiny bit less battery with the slower MHz and smaller cache.

You can use this website to find our for yourself:
http://products.amd.com/en-us/NotebookCPUFilter.aspx


----------

